# Cast and retrieving the Sx40F's



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

This weekend i'm going back to my roots and meeteing a few friends for a pier fishing session.

Having bought my first ecogear Sx hard body, I was wondering how one would be able to cast and retrieve this little things as it weighs almost nothing at all? How do you rig them up for optimum swimming / rattling if the intention is to cast and retrieve???

Milt,


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I use my finesse softplastic gear. Rig unweighted - 4 or 6lb mainline, 6lb fluoro leader (1-2m depending on water clarity), loop knot to allow maximum action. You can't cast them very far, so they are usually used tight into structure.

Working it off a pier might be hard. Guys working them off boats tend to hold the rod tip low. Best if you can get the rod tip near the water.

Only thing I can think off if you are up high is to use a sinker (as light as you can get away with) with a swivel and then a leader, as long as you can without interfering with casting or causing too many foulups.

As for the retrieve, there are suggestions in the packaging that aren't too bad. A slow roll with generous pauses is a good start, the occasional twitch doesn't hurt.


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Tie on with a simple loop knot so it can move on the line. Depending on the fish your after I would use varying speed. I often get hits when slowing down but sometime when under steam.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

If you can cast downwind they go better too.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

What about a smallish split shot half way up a 1 metre mono leader for just a little bit of umph when casting, or would you suggest a little running sinker above the swivel as peril suggests?

I have talked up these lure to the two stink boat ers i'm fishing with so I must get results LOL  as they will be fishing bait. Where as i'll be throwing around some splastics and hard bodies.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Remember that the pier is a good piece of structure. Cast along the piers to try draw out the fish.

If you're game, use the current to take it under the pier then work it back out. Do this along the length of the pier to try cover as much structure as possible. Up the leader to 10lb and lock up the drag if you do this.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks fellas,

I think i'll also cast out just past the pylons and walk along the pier altering my retrieve and ensure it spends lots of time in the water 

I'll be locking up that drag all right, I'm not a fan of letting fish decide the fate of a $17 lure :evil:

Milt,


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I too have had trouble getting any distance casting the SX40's, but compensated somewhat by putting 1 or 2 very small splitshots on the leader as close as I can to the lure. Seems to work okay, but I tend to troll my SX40's and usually cast other heavier HB's like the Attack Minnows.

Chris


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

I was going to start a new post but it might be okay here - when casting my sx40 / 48's and soft plastics I notice they tend to spin in the air, which not only loses distance but I'm also concerned about line twist as I'm not using swivels anymore - can anyone enlighten me on how I should be casting these things so they don't spin in the air - thanks


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

fisher said:


> I was going to start a new post but it might be okay here - when casting my sx40 / 48's and soft plastics I notice they tend to spin in the air, which not only loses distance but I'm also concerned about line twist as I'm not using swivels anymore - can anyone enlighten me on how I should be casting these things so they don't spin in the air - thanks


I can't think why they would be spinning unless you already have line twist. Are they spinning when being retrieved. Sps will do this if not rigged straight


----------

